# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  alerte virus

## Flad

Y a d'autres canards qui ont une alerte ?
Au taf l'antivirus s'affole (symantec) avec entre autres le message suivant : [SID : 23331]Web attack : malicious image request 2 détecté. 
C'est grave Dr ?

----------


## Aigle4

La meme...
D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si c'est lie, mais quand je me connecte la matin vers 2-3h (pour cause de decalage horaire), je me fais renvoyer sur une adresse du genre thmjl.html

----------


## FB74

> La meme...
> D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si c'est lie, mais quand je me connecte la matin vers 2-3h (pour cause de decalage horaire), je me fais renvoyer sur une adresse du genre thmjl.html


You're welcome... 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...ardPC-et-IE-11....

----------


## Flad

Bon a priori c'est un problème lié à Internet Explorer.
Ca me le fait pas sous FF.

----------


## Aigle4

Merci FB, je n'avais point vu  :;):

----------


## Roland d'O.

Je remonte le topic pour dire que j'ai ceci :  

quand on arrive depuis Google.

J'sais pas si c'est voulu... Mais le site n'est pas ce qui est de plus accessible.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ha bha pareil, sur toute les pages, avec Firefox ou Chrome et même en passant par les favoris ou par la barre d'adresse.

----------


## Bah

Chez moi Chrome bloque toute tentative d'accès site, même si je tente de forcer le passage (tenter de de me connecter "à mes risques et périls" comme ils disent).

Danger : Attention, logiciel malveillant !
Google Chrome a bloqué l'accès à cette page sur canardpc.com.
Du contenu a été inséré dans cette page Web par pub.pressenonstop.com, un distributeur de logiciels malveillants connu. EN consultant cette page, vous risquez d'infecter votre appareil mobile avec des logiciels malveillants.
Les logiciels malveillants peuvent entraîner, entre autres, un vol d'identité, une perte financière et la suppression permanente de fichiers. En savoir plus

----------


## Tomaka17

Même problème avec Chrome qui m'affiche une alerte comme celle-ci : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/75...=1#post6312444 mis à part que le "distributeur de logiciels malveillants" est "pub.pressenonstop.com".

----------


## Zouuu

Pareil...  ::(:

----------


## Genezis

La même avec le site www.canardpc.com depuis google, xenreviews.com et videosanjal.com qui ressortent comme distributeurs ou herbegeurs de logiciels malveillants.

----------


## Markus

Pareil pour moi. Il n'y a qu'avec IE que j'arrive à me connecter.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pareil avec Firefox.

----------


## sissi

Idem sous FF.

----------


## Bah

Ca s'étend à Safari (on fait ce qu'on peut pour contourner les problèmes...).

----------


## Zouuu

Où est le bouton rouge ????????

----------


## Jaycie

hum il me dit aussi que c'est pub.pressenonstop.com qui est en cause

----------


## Xemnoras

Pareil sous Firefox, le site ou un de ses sous domaines est considéré comme infecté par Google.

----------


## Dar

> La même avec le site www.canardpc.com depuis google, xenreviews.com et videosanjal.com qui ressortent comme distributeurs ou herbegeurs de logiciels malveillants.





Les masques tombent !
D'ici là qu'ils soient distributeurs de magajines malveillants il n'y a qu'un pas !!!

----------


## Xemnoras

> hum il me dit aussi que c'est pub.pressenonstop.com qui est en cause


 Ah oui je viens de voir ça, c'est peu être possible que ce soit un des annonceurs publicitaires dont le site est infecté.

----------


## Fabiolo

Oui je confirme, stop badware s'affole sur canardpc.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bizarre, je n'ai plus le souci. Ou alors, c'est parce que j'ai dis de passer outre le message d'avertissement dans FF.

Par contre, je n'ai plus les pubs qui s'affichent.

----------


## kennyo

Je l'ai encore sous FF perso.

----------


## Xemnoras

> Bizarre, je n'ai plus le souci. Ou alors, c'est parce que j'ai dis de passer outre le message d'avertissement dans FF.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai plus les pubs qui s'affichent.


Non c'est bien Stop Badware qui ne signale plus le site vu que j'avais ignoré l'avertissement, et en revenant 2min plus tard je l'avais de nouveau. Et là pouf, plus rien !

---------- Post added at 11h21 ---------- Previous post was at 11h20 ----------




> Je l'ai encore sous FF perso.


Ah ben mea culpa, en fait ça y'est encore je dit des conneries

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est FF qui n'affiche plus le message si on fait "ignorer l'avertissement".

----------


## Fabiolo

Bah si tu cliques sur "ignorer" en théorie tu ne l'as plus effectivement, surtout si t'as confirmé sur le petit message qui s'affiche en haut.

----------


## olivarius

pareil chez moi

----------


## Grenshad

Y a que moi qui trouve ça choquant que mon navigateur demande l'autorisation à google pour afficher la page d'une url entrée dans la case d'adresse dudit navigateur?

Et le cas échéant à aller tout seul sur stop badware tatati tatata au lieu d'exécuter ma simple requête quand je lui dit d'ignorer.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Navigation sécurisée
> Page de diagnostic pour canardpc.com
> 
> Quel est l'état actuel du site canardpc.com ?
> 
>     Ce site est répertorié comme suspect. Une visite sur celui-ci peut endommager votre ordinateur.
> 
> Que s'est-il passé lors de la visite de ce site par le robot Google ?
> 
> ...


ça c'est sous FF




> Type d'analyse-: - Auto-Protect Analyse
> Evénement-: Risque détecté !
> Détection d'un risque de sécurité-: Bloodhound.Exploit.281


ça c'est symantec

----------


## Xemnoras

Apparemment d'après le site de symantec c'est une infection due à une faille dans les fichiers GIF liée à l'API GDI+
http://www.symantec.com/security_res...082500-0801-99

----------


## Fabiolo

Oué bah si il le faut, c'est juste à cause d'une image hébergée sur un site douteux qui a été postée par un canard sur une des milliers de pages que compte le forum. Ils ont vite fait de blacklister quant même.

----------


## Metalsphere

> Y a que moi qui trouve ça choquant que mon navigateur demande l'autorisation à google pour afficher la page d'une url entrée dans la case d'adresse dudit navigateur?
> 
> Et le cas échéant à aller tout seul sur stop badware tatati tatata au lieu d'exécuter ma simple requête quand je lui dit d'ignorer.


Faut croire que oui. Pour Firefox en tout cas c'est un paramètre qui tu peux désactiver (dans Paramètres -> sécurité).

----------


## Qiou87

DocTB a été prévenu par mail. Si ça se trouve c'est le même souci que la dernière fois, quand ils s'étaient fait infecter leur serveur de pub (et donc le bandeau en haut du forum). Même une fois dégagé il faut encore un moment pour se faire dé-blacklister par Google...

----------


## Zaltman

> Oué bah si il le faut, c'est juste à cause d'une image hébergée sur un site douteux qui a été postée par un canard sur une des milliers de pages que compte le forum. Ils ont vite fait de blacklister quant même.


Sans doute, docTB avait fait un bon papier là dessus il me semble.

----------


## Frypolar

Pour que le topic garde un semblant de lisibilité ce serait bien d’éviter les messages "chez moi ça bloque", "chez moi ça bloque pas" ou "hier ma voisine a mangé une pomme". Par contre si vous avez une vraie piste quant à la raison du blocage je vous encourage à la donner  :;):  Par _vraie piste_ comprenez _autre chose qu’une copie du message d’alerte de Firefox_.

Merci  ::):

----------


## Aghora

> Bon a priori c'est un problème lié à Internet Explorer.
> Ca me le fait pas sous FF.


Ca me le fait sur FF.

EDIT : cramé

----------


## Doc TB

Je regarde mais je ne trouve absolument aucune trace d'un quelconque logiciel malveillant.

Et l'interface de Google buggue à mort. J'ai bien un "Nous avons détecté la présence de code malveillant sur votre site. Afin de protéger les visiteurs de votre site contre les logiciels malveillants, un avertissement s'affiche à présent dans les résultats de recherche Google lorsqu'un internaute clique sur un lien vers votre site. Un avertissement similaire peut également s'afficher dans certains navigateurs tels que Google Chrome. "

MAis quand je veux en savoir plus, j'ai 

"Nous ne pouvons traiter votre demande actuellement, car votre site n'est pas signalé comme contenant des logiciels malveillants. Si un avertissement pour cause de logiciel malveillant s'affiche dans votre navigateur, il s'agit probablement d'un avertissement sur plusieurs sites."

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde...

----------


## cotueur

> Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde...


Ben Google  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

Ca me saoule que Google soit le centre de tout et qu'on ne puisse plus naviger sur le web ou régler un probleme sans obligatoirement passer par eux bordel...

----------


## Nyzeo

Je sais pas trop si ça peu aider mais en naviguant, j'ai eu ceci :

----------


## Chernyfox

D'après un autre site que je fréquente, l'alerte viendrait de tof.canardpc.com
Je sais pas si ça peut aider...

----------


## Doc TB

Non mais de toute façon, tous le domaine canardpc.com est blacklisté ainsi que tous les sites qui pointent vers canardpc.com comme biendebuter.net. C'est la magie de Google tout-puissant.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ca me saoule que Google soit le centre de tout et qu'on ne puisse plus naviger sur le web ou régler un probleme sans obligatoirement passer par eux bordel...


RAS sur Bing. ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Google me dit ça quand je demande plus d'info




> Sur les 874 pages du site que nous avons testées au cours des 90 derniers jours, un certain nombre (1) entraînait le téléchargement et l'installation de logiciels malveillants sans l'autorisation de l'utilisateur. La dernière visite effectuée par le robot Google sur ce site a eu lieu le 2014-03-06, et le dernier contenu suspect sur celui-ci a été détecté le 2014-03-06.
> Parmi les logiciels malveillants, les éléments suivants sont présents : 1 exploit(s). En moyenne, l'infection a entraîné 2 nouveau(x) processus sur la machine cible.
> 
> Des logiciels malveillants sont hébergés sur 2 domaine(s), y compris pressenonstop.com/, xenreviews.com/.
> 
> 2 domaine(s) semblant servir d'intermédiaire(s) pour la distribution de logiciels malveillants auprès des visiteurs de ce site ont été identifiés (y compris pressenonstop.com/, videosanjal.com/).
> 
> Ce site était hébergé sur 3 réseau(x), y compris AS29169 (GANDI-AS), AS16276 (OVH), AS15169 (GOOGLE).


C'est quoi xenreviews.com ?

----------


## MirabelleBenou

De mon côté, j'ai eu ce message sur Chrome :




> Du contenu a été inséré dans cette page web par pub.pressenonstop.com, un distributeur de logiciels malveillants connus. En consultant cette page, vous risquez d'infecter votre ordinateur avec des logiciels malveillants.

----------


## Darkath

Sinon pour ceux qui utilisent chrome vous pouvez virer l'alerte en désactivant la "protection contre le phising et logiciels malveillant" dans les options avancées.

----------


## Doc TB

Oui mais c'est une chaine : si tu vas sur biendebuter.net, il va te dire que c'est canardpc.com qui est le distributeur de logiciels malveillants connus. Et si un mec point vers biendebuter.net, bah ce sera lui le distributeur. 

Bref, Google à tout pouvoir sur ce que vous pouvez consulter sur le web ou pas.

----------


## Haraban

Sur le topic des news Megabilou supposait que ça pouvait venir d'une signature d'un canard. Je sais pas si ça peut être une piste ou pas mais bon...

----------


## mrFish

> Quel est l'état actuel du site canardpc.com ?
> Ce site est répertorié comme suspect. Une visite sur celui-ci peut endommager votre ordinateur.
> 
> Que s'est-il passé lors de la visite de ce site par le robot Google ?
> Sur les 874 pages du site que nous avons testées au cours des 90 derniers jours, un certain nombre (1) entraînait le téléchargement et l'installation de logiciels malveillants sans l'autorisation de l'utilisateur. La dernière visite effectuée par le robot Google sur ce site a eu lieu le 2014-03-06, et le dernier contenu suspect sur celui-ci a été détecté le 2014-03-06.
> Parmi les logiciels malveillants, les éléments suivants sont présents : 1 exploit(s). En moyenne, l'infection a entraîné 2 nouveau(x) processus sur la machine cible.
> 
> Des logiciels malveillants sont hébergés sur 2 domaine(s), y compris pressenonstop.com/,* xenreviews.com/*.
> 
> ...


Google...  ::(: 

Puis aucun moyen d'avoir sa propre Whitelist sous Chrome, c'est tout ou rien.

----------


## keukeu

La même, chrome pète un câble.

----------


## g00d69

Ouai c'est relou ce truc, impossible d'acceder au forum avec Chrome, par contre ca passe nickel avec IE.

----------


## keulz

> Ca me saoule que Google soit le centre de tout et qu'on ne puisse plus naviger sur le web ou régler un probleme sans obligatoirement passer par eux bordel...


Oui mais ça ne le fait qu'avec chrome, non ?

----------


## BigMouche

> Que s'est-il passé lors de la visite de ce site par le robot Google ?
> 
>     Sur les 1099 pages du site que nous avons testées au cours des 90 derniers jours, un certain nombre (203) entraînait le téléchargement et l'installation de logiciels malveillants sans l'autorisation de l'utilisateur. La dernière visite effectuée par le robot Google sur ce site a eu lieu le 2014-03-07, et le dernier contenu suspect sur celui-ci a été détecté le 2014-03-07.
> 
>     Parmi les logiciels malveillants, les éléments suivants sont présents : 2 exploit(s). En moyenne, l'infection a entraîné 2 nouveau(x) processus sur la machine cible.
> 
>     Des logiciels malveillants sont hébergés sur 2 domaine(s), y compris pressenonstop.com/, xenreviews.com/.
> 
>     2 domaine(s) semblant servir d'intermédiaire(s) pour la distribution de logiciels malveillants auprès des visiteurs de ce site ont été identifiés (y compris pressenonstop.com/, videosanjal.com/).
> ...


Le nombre de page est passé de 1 a 203.

----------


## Praetor

Je peux surfer sans problème (avec IE) mais à chaque page j'avais ces derniers jours un warning de Symantec Endpoint Protection (l'antivirus & co du taff). J'ignore s'il y a un lien avec Google.

Par contre là ça ne me le fait plus. Si vous avez fait quelque chose, il y a une évolution.

----------


## sissi

> Ouai c'est relou ce truc, impossible d'acceder au forum avec Chrome, par contre ca passe nickel avec IE.


Attends, Chrome t'empêche carrément d’accéder au site ? C'est quoi ce délire où un navigateur t'interdit d'aller où tu veux ?
Putain de google  :tired:

----------


## Miniwaz

Pour pouvoir continuer a naviguer sur le forum comme on veut sous Chrome faut désactiver la protection anti-malware https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/99020?hl=fr

----------


## gripoil

Je vois pas en quoi google est si méchant pour le coup.
Déjà chez moi sur firefox avec duckduckgo je me suis mangé l'alerte (google actif dans aucune barre).
Sur firefox comme sur d'autres navigateurs il suffit de dire ok merci pour accéder au site malgré tout.

Pour chrome entrer l'url directement ne me pose aucun soucis, y'a un bouton "avancé => continuer a vos risques et perils" sur la page. Après si vous venez d'une recherche google, bah vous venez d'une recherche google, ils font ce qu'ils veulent...
Sinon heureusement qu'il y a ce genre d'alerte, je trouve les ordis déjà bien assez bourrés de merdes. Alors prévenir les gens quand un site est potentiellement infecté d'un truc c'est pas un luxe.
Après s'il s'agit d'une fausse alerte, et concernant les outils pour gérer le problème je vous concède que c'est totalement daubé.

Donc évitez de désactiver vos antimachin et antibidules, ça me donne peut être du travail mais c'est pas la meilleure idée. Il me semble que la dernière fois certains ont infesté leur ordi en acceptant je sais pas trop quel truc qui trainait sur le site, alors si vous virez le peu de machins qui vous empêchent de cliquer par erreur, faudra pas s'étonner...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je regarde mais je ne trouve absolument aucune trace d'un quelconque logiciel malveillant.
> 
> Et l'interface de Google buggue à mort. J'ai bien un "Nous avons détecté la présence de code malveillant sur votre site. Afin de protéger les visiteurs de votre site contre les logiciels malveillants, un avertissement s'affiche à présent dans les résultats de recherche Google lorsqu'un internaute clique sur un lien vers votre site. Un avertissement similaire peut également s'afficher dans certains navigateurs tels que Google Chrome. "
> 
> MAis quand je veux en savoir plus, j'ai 
> 
> "Nous ne pouvons traiter votre demande actuellement, car votre site n'est pas signalé comme contenant des logiciels malveillants. Si un avertissement pour cause de logiciel malveillant s'affiche dans votre navigateur, il s'agit probablement d'un avertissement sur plusieurs sites."
> 
> Qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde...


Bah, c'est tout à fait logique ! Chez moi le message (sous ff) me dit que le site est dangereux car il a infecté 0 pc ces 90 derniers jours ! Aucune infection, c'est louche, on bloque !

----------


## L0ur5

Pareil, Firefox pête un cable ici aussi.

----------


## Chernyfox

Alors que Opera, non.

----------


## Montigny

Pareil sous chrome.....c'est pas une pub qui merde ?

----------


## Jalkar

canardpc.com : Of the 1099 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 203 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2014-03-07, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2014-03-07.
x86-secret.com : Of the 51 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 24 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2014-03-07, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2014-03-07.
barredevie.com : Of the 2 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 2 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2014-03-07, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2014-03-07.


et sur canardpc.com, il gueule sur des fichiers javascript : 




> Warning: Something's Not Right Here!
> The website at www.canardpc.com contains elements from sites which appear to host malware – software that can hurt your computer or otherwise operate without your consent. Just visiting a site that contains malware can infect your computer.
> Below is a list of all the unsafe elements for the page. Click on the Diagnostic link for more information on the thread for a specific element.
> Malware	http://www.canardpc.com/js/ajax.js	Safe Browsing diagnostic page
> Malware	http://www.canardpc.com/js/mootools.js	Safe Browsing diagnostic page
> Learn more about how to protect yourself from harmful software online.
>   I understand that visiting this site may harm my computer.  Proceed anyway
> Go back


bon courage ^^

----------


## Doc TB

> Le nombre de page est passé de 1 a 203.


Oui, c'est absolument n'importe quoi ce truc puisque si tu mattes la message, il y a aussi l'AS de Google flaguée. Logique : y a forcéement un lien qui pointe vers un lien qui pointe vers un lien vers Google. Faudrait les ban aussi :X

----------


## MathieuC

C'est un complot de Google pour museler la presse indépendante  ::):

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Non mais faut faire un dossier et dire aux gens de tous passer sur IE ! 









 ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et passer par stopbadware.org pour effacer de la liste de Google ?

----------


## Bah

> Pour chrome entrer l'url directement ne me pose aucun soucis, y'a un bouton "avancé => continuer a vos risques et perils" sur la page. Après si vous venez d'une recherche google, bah vous venez d'une recherche google, ils font ce qu'ils veulent...


Ce bouton avancé ne sert à rien, il charge la page et remet l'avertissement. J'ai eu ça en chaîne tout le matin.

----------


## Doc TB

Avec Firefox, y a juste 2 cases à décocher et pas de soucis. Google ne veut pas que vous voyez quand meme ce qu'il a décidé que vous ne deviez pas voir en fait :D

----------


## Grestok

C'est pas original, je sais, mais pareil avec Chrome depuis mon taf !

----------


## MetalliFred

Pétage de câble aussi chez moi et FF.
Goojelle ne veut rien savoir.
Obligé de passer par IE et Bing.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Idem ici, aussi : "site malveillant".

----------


## Doc TB

Le niveau de contrôle du web par Google est juste effroyable...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Pour que le topic garde un semblant de lisibilité ce serait bien d’éviter les messages &quot;chez moi ça bloque&quot;, &quot;chez moi ça bloque pas&quot; ou &quot;hier ma voisine a mangé une pomme&quot;. Par contre si vous avez une vraie piste quant à la raison du blocage je vous encourage à la donner  Par _vraie piste_ comprenez _autre chose qu’une copie du message d’alerte de Firefox_.
> 
> Merci

----------


## dYnkYn

Personnellement j'ai reçu une alerte d'Office Scan les 24, 25 et 26 février sous IE. Depuis, plus rien. Concerne un fichier nommé lg.gif !

A priori ça date pas d'aujourd'hui ce problème...

----------


## OuiOui

> Le niveau de contrôle du web par Google est juste effroyable...


Il y a peut être moyen d'aller au delà de la posture non ?
De mémoire c'est déjà arrivé et de mémoire, c'était pas le vilain google qui décidait de vous censurer mais votre serveur de pub qui était vérolé.

Plus constructif, sous Chrome, décocher la case "Activer la protection contre le phishing et les logiciels malveillants" dans les paramètres avancés. (à réactiver par la suite quand le problème sera résolu)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ce bouton avancé ne sert à rien, il charge la page et remet l'avertissement. J'ai eu ça en chaîne tout le matin.


Bizarre.
J'ai fait "ignorer l'avertissement" une fois tout à l'heure et depuis, plus de souci.
Les cases sont toujours cochées dans FF et CanardPC est dans la whitelist de Ghostery...

----------


## Frypolar

https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...03165899046913
https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...03972534976512



> Cause : il y a eu un lien (non accessible) sur le serveur de pub vers un site considéré malveillant. Du coup tout le monde à pris.
> Ce qui m’énerve, c'est qu'aucun malware ni aucun trucs pourri n'a été accessible sur http://canardpc.com  mais bon, Google is Google.


Hop !




> Il y a peut être moyen d'aller au delà de la posture non ?
> De mémoire c'est déjà arrivé et de mémoire, c'était pas le vilain google qui décidait de vous censurer mais votre serveur de pub qui était vérolé.


Gamekult vient d’être bloqué car lié à tof.canardpc.com car le domaine canardpc.com est lié à pressenonstop.com qui est lié à un lien chelou. Et donc Google bloque tout.

Il n’y a pas un truc qui te choque ?

----------


## Buite

Si ça peux aider j'ai eu ça comme détails :




> Le site Web à l'adresse forum2.x86-secret.com contient des éléments provenant de sites qui semblent héberger des logiciels malveillants. Ces derniers peuvent nuire à votre ordinateur ou agir à votre insu. Le simple fait de visiter un site hébergeant ce type de logiciels peut infecter votre ordinateur.
> La liste suivante fait état des éléments dangereux détectés sur la page. Cliquez sur le lien "Diagnostic" pour obtenir plus d'informations sur un élément particulier.
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/misc/arrow.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation sécurisée
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/mis...-highlight.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation sécurisée
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/but...btn_middle.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation sécurisée
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/gra...-top-alpha.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation sécurisée
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/gradients/grey-up.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation sécurisée
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/misc/rss_40b.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation sécurisée
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/mis...cribed_40b.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation sécurisée
> Logiciels malveillants	http://forum.canardpc.com/images/gra...reytowhite.png	Page de diagnostic de navigation


Le pire c'est qu'il faut accepter en boucle (6 ou 7 fois) pour ensuite pouvoir entrer sur le forum.

----------


## Doc TB

Le truc à commencé quand le robot de Google est passé sur pub.pressenonstop.com. Il a trouvé un fichier de cache dans un repertoire upload mal sécurisé avec un redirection vers un site pourri. Il a donc blacklisté tout le domaine pressenonstop.com et peu importe si le fichier en question n’était pas accessible normalement. Ensuite, comme canardpc.com utilise pressenonstop.com de maniere quasi-généralisée (c'est le serveur de pub dont forcement, il est sur quasiment toutes les pages), Google à blacklisté canardpc.com même si ce domaine là n'avait rien, puis pareil avec tous les sous-domaines de canardpc.com, puis avec les sites qui ont des liens canardpc.com (comme biendebuter.net),...etc.

Je persiste : c'est flippant

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

C'est aussi assez fascinant même si ça fout la merde de voir la toute puissance du truc 8|

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

VOUS NOUS INFECTEZ AVEC DES VIRUS, HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§  ::ninja::

----------


## Hurtplug

Ah c'est pour ça que je tousse depuis 2 jours !

----------


## johnclaude

Mon dieu, mais que fait le pare feu open office?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Le truc à commencé quand le robot de Google est passé sur pub.pressenonstop.com. Il a trouvé un fichier de cache dans un repertoire upload mal sécurisé avec un redirection vers un site pourri. Il a donc blacklisté tout le domaine pressenonstop.com et peu importe si le fichier en question n’était pas accessible normalement. Ensuite, comme canardpc.com utilise pressenonstop.com de maniere quasi-généralisée (c'est le serveur de pub dont forcement, il est sur quasiment toutes les pages), Google à blacklisté canardpc.com même si ce domaine là n'avait rien, puis pareil avec tous les sous-domaines de canardpc.com, puis avec les sites qui ont des liens canardpc.com (comme biendebuter.net),...etc.
> 
> Je persiste : c'est flippant


Je trouve aussi et j'ignorais ce genre de chose, je ne pense pas être le seul mais ça peut être une idée de dossier CPC pour expliquer l'idée derrière tout ça.
J'ai laissé tomber IE il y a plusieurs mois pour FF, je ne vais jamais sur google en moteur de recherche, et pourtant ils sont sur mon ordi alors.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Le truc à commencé quand le robot de Google est passé sur pub.pressenonstop.com. Il a trouvé un fichier de cache dans un repertoire upload mal sécurisé avec un redirection vers un site pourri. Il a donc blacklisté tout le domaine pressenonstop.com


 Séparer le bon grain de l'ivraie. Sont forts chez Google  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

La c'est plutôt : on trouve un grain pourri sur un épi au bord de la route, on brule le champ, la réserve, le moulin et le meunier au passage.

----------


## deathdigger

> Le truc à commencé quand le robot de Google est passé sur pub.pressenonstop.com. Il a trouvé un fichier de cache dans un repertoire upload mal sécurisé avec un redirection vers un site pourri. Il a donc blacklisté tout le domaine pressenonstop.com et peu importe si le fichier en question n’était pas accessible normalement. Ensuite, comme canardpc.com utilise pressenonstop.com de maniere quasi-généralisée (c'est le serveur de pub dont forcement, il est sur quasiment toutes les pages), Google à blacklisté canardpc.com même si ce domaine là n'avait rien, puis pareil avec tous les sous-domaines de canardpc.com, puis avec les sites qui ont des liens canardpc.com (comme biendebuter.net),...etc.
> 
> Je persiste : c'est flippant


Ms ne croyait pas en un internet libre, il pensait que le bon moyen était d'avoir un réseau "cloisonné" (MSN) où seuls des grands groupes auraient le droit de publier quelque-chose.

Google l'a fait  :Cigare:

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Le niveau de contrôle du web par Google est juste effroyable...


C'est ce que j'etais en train de me dire à l'instant en voyant la page de blocage, genre ils voudraient décider de qui à le droit d'etre sur le net et qui n'a pas le droit, ils s'y prendraient pas autrement!

----------


## Doc TB

Techniquement, ils peuvent déjà le faire. Ils définissent les règles et personne ne peut leur dire quoi que ce soit. Pour l'instant, c'est très cool ce qu'ils en font par rapport à ce qui serait possible.

----------


## SuperLowl

Eh ben alors, de quoi vous vous plaignez ?  :tired: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## gnak

Perso j'ai eu le même message d'alerte et je ne venais pas de Google, c'est IE (ou Defender) qui a gueulé. Je ne veux pas défendre Google mais pour le coup je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils y soient pour grand chose.

----------


## superleo

MON DIEU MAIS QU'EST CE QU'ON VA FAIRE C'EST HORRIBLE YA UN VIRUS !!!!!!

J'ai peur !! j'ai peur !!! 

Faut que je fasse quoi ? que je viole la voisine ? que je tue le chien ? que je fasse cramer un poulet suivant un rite vaudou ? AIDEZ MOI JE PANIQUE !!!!!

FUIYEZ PAUVRE FOUS, CANARD PC EST VEROLE !!! CA VA DEVENIR COMME DANS WALKING DEAD !!!! VIIIITTTEE !!!!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Eh ben alors, de quoi vous vous plaignez ?


Mais je ne me plains pas, depuis mon post il y a 2 types en noir qui sont venus sonner à ma porte et ça va mieux. Je ne me plains plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

> Google recommence à faire chier en vous traitant de bombe à fragmentation talibane :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b435545...351a56d38c.jpg
> 
> Ca bloque également l'accès à tof.canardpc.com
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h26 ---------- Previous post was at 14h41 ----------
> 
> Et ça continue via la recherche Google : 
> ...


J'ai désactivé les blocages de sites sur Chrome pour le moment mais je voudrais savoir si c'est efficace ou pas en général ce machin. Car j'aime pas désactiver un bloqueur de saloperies, mais vu que ma dernière infection vient de Chrome quand même, je me pose des questions sur son intérêt.

----------


## Markus

Vous avez vérifié qu'Half n'est pas passé à la rédac ou un peu trop près des serveurs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Doric

Ou alors peut être une régie publicitaire moisie, c'est déjà arrivé non?

[EDIT] Tiens tiens...




> Des logiciels malveillants sont hébergés sur 2 domaine(s), y compris pressenonstop.com/, xenreviews.com/.
> 2 domaine(s)  semblant servir d'intermédiaire(s) pour la distribution de logiciels  malveillants auprès des visiteurs de ce site ont été identifiés (y  compris pressenonstop.com/, videosanjal.com/).

----------


## grmain

Et pendant ce temps-là, le site d'Electronic Arts n'est jamais bloqué par Google., alors que bon, des logiciels malveillants ils en font plein.

----------


## Foudge

> MON DIEU MAIS QU'EST CE QU'ON VA FAIRE C'EST HORRIBLE YA UN VIRUS !!!!!!
> 
> J'ai peur !! j'ai peur !!! 
> 
> Faut que je fasse quoi ? que je viole la voisine ? que je tue le chien ? que je fasse cramer un poulet suivant un rite vaudou ? AIDEZ MOI JE PANIQUE !!!!!
> 
> FUIYEZ PAUVRE FOUS, CANARD PC EST VEROLE !!! CA VA DEVENIR COMME DANS WALKING DEAD !!!! VIIIITTTEE !!!!


Tu rigoles mais la dernières fois sur CPC, certains ont été infectés et c'était un méchant ransomware. Paix à leur âme

----------


## Orhin

> Techniquement, ils peuvent déjà le faire. Ils définissent les règles et personne ne peut leur dire quoi que ce soit. Pour l'instant, c'est très cool ce qu'ils en font par rapport à ce qui serait possible.


 Sans leur faire de procès d'intention, ce niveau d'action est vraiment flippant et peu créé pas mal de dégâts (je pense notamment aux sites dont la survie dépend exclusivement des revenus publicitaires).
Quid des faux positifs d'ailleurs ?
Ou alors du blacklistage provoqué par des personnes mal intentionnées ?

----------


## Doc TB

Qu'ils aient blacklisté pressenonstop.com, à la limite je comprends. MAis canardpc.com qui n'a jamais distribué de merde, l'ensemble des sous-domaines et tous les sites annexes genre biendebuter.net, c'est tout de même abusé.

----------


## XWolverine

Et puis le principe est "on est super fort et on détecte vachement trop bien les problèmes automatiquement", mais pour demander à ce qu'ils dé-blacklistent, la procédure est tout de suite plus compliquée (et probablement plus longue).

----------


## Orhin

> Qu'ils aient blacklisté pressenonstop.com, à la limite je comprends. MAis canardpc.com qui n'a jamais distribué de merde, l'ensemble des sous-domaines et tous les sites annexes genre biendebuter.net, c'est tout de même abusé.


+ Gamekult qui n'a vraiment aucun lien pour le coup.

Vu les blacklistage en cascade de ce type, y'a quand même un paquet d'attaques possibles que des tipyaks pourraient mettre en place pour gêner un site.
Autant si un site spécialisé comme CPC, avec un public un minimum averti ce n'est pas trop gênant, mais pour un site grand public les conséquences seraient bien plus importantes.
Mme Michu fera confiance entièrement au message affiché et n'ira pas sur le site en question.

----------


## Doric

> Qu'ils aient blacklisté pressenonstop.com, à la limite je comprends. MAis canardpc.com qui n'a jamais distribué de merde, l'ensemble des sous-domaines et tous les sites annexes genre biendebuter.net, c'est tout de même abusé.





> Ce site a-t-il servi d'intermédiaire pour favoriser la propagation de logiciels malveillants ?
> 
>     Au cours des 90 derniers jours, canardpc.com semble avoir servi d'intermédiaire pour l'infection de 5 site(s), y compris x86-secret.com/, x86.fr/, canardpc.fr/.


En tout cas, ce n'est pas ce qu'ils semblent affirmer...

---------- Post added at 17h20 ---------- Previous post was at 17h17 ----------




> + Gamekult qui n'a vraiment aucun lien pour le coup.
> 
> Vu les blacklistage en cascade de ce type, y'a quand même un paquet d'attaques possibles que des tipyaks pourraient mettre en place pour gêner un site.
> Autant si un site spécialisé comme CPC, avec un public un minimum averti ce n'est pas trop gênant, mais pour un site grand public les conséquences seraient bien plus importantes.
> Mme Michu fera confiance entièrement au message affiché et n'ira pas sur le site en question.


Ce qui est inquiétant, c'est que le site internet du petit artisan restera bloqué longtemps et que cela peut être préjudiciable à son image et son CA...
Pour moi c'est un outil chouette donné à une bande de gros mégalos méprisants.

----------


## Doc TB

Je vais faire de grosses modifs sur l'architecture des domaines/serveurs liés à canardpc dans les semaines qui viennent. On va isoler les sous-domaines sur des domaines à part pour éviter ce genre d'emmerdes à l'avenir. Ca implique par contre la disparition quasi immédiate des alias en x86.fr et x86-secret.com qui ont morflé pour le coup. Je vous donnerais de nouveaux anti-alias anti parefeu dés la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca implique par contre la disparition quasi immédiate des alias en x86.fr et x86-secret.com qui ont morflé pour le coup. Je vous donnerais de nouveaux anti-alias anti parefeu dés la semaine prochaine.


J'espère que ça passera au taf. :cierge:

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Tiens, d’ailleurs posté une image provenant de tof.canardpc.com a causé le blacklistage d'un forum sur lequel j'étais actif...

----------


## Doc TB

Ouai, ca fait grave chier hardware.fr en ce moment la... :X

Sinon, dans le message d'avertissement de Google, il faut regarder la ligne "Ce site a-t-il hébergé des logiciels malveillants ?". Si c'est oui, normal qu'il soit blacklisté. Si c'est non, c'est total abusé vu qu'il n'a fait que linker vers un site pourri.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Google qui blackliste des sites a plusieurs milliers (voir dizaines de milliers) par jour et on ne peut rien faire contre...
Quelqu'un tente de poster une tof sur JVC ?  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

Je vais de ce pas poster un image de top.canardpc.com sur le site du Figaro.  ::ninja::

----------


## sissi

J'ai utilisé tof sur gamekult la nuit dernière.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinssue

C'est pas plutôt un coup de pute par rapport à vos avis sur leurs lunettes moisis?  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

Le site n'a plus l'air blacklisté, je viens de le lancer sur mon portable (FF) et aucun message d'alerte.

----------


## NPAmo

toujours pas moyen via chrome chez moi, personne n'a vu ou relevé une option "rapporter un faux positif" ?

----------


## Tilt

Je suis sous linux et coté virus je suis plutôt serein, à 99% on va dire.
Par contre ça me ferait chier d'infecter le pc du boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

On a récupéré quelques sous domaines (tof./valid./forum.) mais pas encore www. qui bloque l'affichage du forum entre autres

----------


## Gilbert Gosseyn

> hum il me dit aussi que c'est pub.pressenonstop.com qui est en cause


C'est sûr que ça provient de la. Meilleure façon d'infecter les gens n'ayant pas d'adblock et consorts + flash et java pas à jour (trop souvent le cas).

----------


## Markus

> Je vais de ce pas poster un image de top.canardpc.com sur le site du Figaro.


Je pensais plutôt à google+  ::ninja:: 

Google+ bloqué par google...

----------


## Doc TB

Oui mais non, c'était un gif animé qui utilisait une faille du browser. Donc adblock flash ou java n'y aurait rien changé. ET je rappelle que ce putain de gif ne s'est JAMAIS retrouvé sur canardpc.com. Uniquement dans un répertoire upload du serveur de pub...

----------


## beuargh

> Oui mais non, c'était un gif animé qui utilisait une faille du browser. Donc adblock flash ou java n'y aurait rien changé. ET je rappelle que ce putain de gif ne s'est JAMAIS retrouvé sur canardpc.com. Uniquement dans un répertoire upload du serveur de pub...


Tiens, je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça avec un gif. J'en apprends tous les jours !

----------


## Doc TB

Le gif animé, c'est la plaie du web :D

----------


## OMar92

Sauf ceux sur les chats, naturellement...  ::ninja::

----------


## cooperman

Rien d'étonnants, cela est marqué dans les centuries de nostradamus.

ça devait arriver.

----------


## Aerial

Quoi que vous ayez fait, je peux de nouveau accéder à mon site favori sans me faire agresser les yeux par Firefox.

Soyez loués, vos pieds sont beaux.  ::):

----------


## Montigny

Pareil via chrome : plus d'alerte virus. Bien joué  :;):

----------


## wardog

> Le gif animé, c'est la plaie du web :D


Marrant, mon Lynx n'a meme pas tremblé.  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

> Marrant, mon Lynx n'a meme pas tremblé.


C'est parce qu'il ne peut pas afficher l'image d'alerte de Google  ::P:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Tiens, je savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça avec un gif. J'en apprends tous les jours !


Une faille peut se trouver n'importe où. À partir du moment où tu reçois des données de la part d'un tiers (ici le browser reçoit le contenu du gif animé) il peut y avoir une faille.

----------


## dutilleul

> Le gif animé, c'est la plaie du web :D

----------


## Grenshad

Une parfaite illustration du propos

----------


## Say hello

> Le gif animé, c'est la plaie du web :D


C'est parce que personne n'a voulu du png animé.  :Emo:

----------


## ylyad

Sur x86-secret, Chrome bloque toujours  :Emo:  là, je m'en fous mais lundi, au taf', ça va être la grosse loose  ::(:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je vais faire de grosses modifs sur l'architecture des domaines/serveurs liés à canardpc dans les semaines qui viennent. On va isoler les sous-domaines sur des domaines à part pour éviter ce genre d'emmerdes à l'avenir. Ca implique par contre la disparition quasi immédiate des alias en x86.fr et x86-secret.com qui ont morflé pour le coup. Je vous donnerais de nouveaux anti-alias anti parefeu dés la semaine prochaine.


Reste fort ylyad  :Emo: 
(moi j'ai bien peur que les nouveaux alias ne soient bloqués...  ::sad::  )

----------


## ylyad

oui, j'avais vu ça  ::rolleyes:: 

A la limite, vu comment fonctionnent les autres blocages, un accès HTTPS sur canardpc a des chances de fonctionner - oui, les admins réseau de ma boite bloquent youtube/dropbox/facebook/etc. parce que c'est pas bien pour le boulot et la bande passante, mais seulement en HTTP  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme866

> MON DIEU MAIS QU'EST CE QU'ON VA FAIRE C'EST HORRIBLE YA UN VIRUS !!!!!!
> 
> J'ai peur !! j'ai peur !!!


Ça me fait penser à la peur panique, l'emballement médiatique et les réactions démesurées prises par les politiciens, pour la grippe H1N1 (qui avait pourtant fait moins de morts dans le monde que la grippe saisonnière chez nous).

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ah bah quand TB parlait de disparition quasi-immédiate des alias, il rigolait pas, ils ne marchent déjà plus  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme32145

http://cpc.tb.cx marche (merci à Nirm de m'avoir filé le lien) !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bloqué chez moi  ::happy2::  (MAIS forum.canardpc.com marche, alors que www.canardpc.com est bloqué... Va comprendre, Charles).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sur x86-secret, Chrome bloque toujours  là, je m'en fous mais lundi, au taf', ça va être la grosse loose


Pareil je suis emmerdé au taffe avec les liens X86...Sauf que les bons vieux liens en forum.canardpc.com remarchent...J'y comprends rien mais bon, je ne vais pas m'en plaindre...

----------


## ylyad

> Bloqué chez moi  (MAIS forum.canardpc.com marche, alors que www.canardpc.com est bloqué... Va comprendre, Charles).


Pareil ici...

----------


## Nirm

Essayez avec les nouvels alias: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...s-du-forum-CPC

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Didon Nirm, tu me prends pour un mauvais ?  :tired: 
Evidemment que c'était avec le nouvel alias...

----------


## Nirm

> Didon Nirm, tu me prends pour un mauvais ? 
> Evidemment que c'était avec le nouvel alias...


 Euh, je dois répondre sincèrement ou gentiment?  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, je n'avais pas ciblé ton post, c'était une réponse générale.

Les nouvels alias seraient balcklistés à ton taf?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Il y a un outil de filtrage, et l'alias tombe dans la catégorie Games, qui est bloquée. Comme le site principal, mais pas le forum... (je ne cherche pas à comprendre, je suis trop vieux pour ces conneries).

----------


## Doc TB

Je suis en train de rétablir l'alias en x86.fr, ca va prendre encore un jour ou deux pour le déblacklister

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pareil, le blacklistage relève du foutage de gueule vu qu'il inclut pêle-mêle les sites de jeux flash et assimilés et les sites de niouzes qui n'ont rien à voir  puisque ce ne sont pas des sites pour "jouer" au taffe.  :ouaiouai: 
Mais bon, va te plaindre à ta hiérarchie pour ça...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

I know that feel bro  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Ahahahahah !
Le nouvel alias n'a pas tenu la semaine ici.
Black listé depuis hier.
Mais l'accès à forum.cpc lui n'est toujours pas filtré donc pour l'instt ça va :D

----------

